# One Bad A** BRAX M***er F***er



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

1 of 50, seen them in the old old listings on here before similarly priced. 

Brax Platinum Limited Edition Amplifier X2400 & X2000 Graphic 6-Channel #30/50 Built... 
€1,800 Starting Bid OBO.





























Continuous power rating
at 4 Ohm per channel 
(THD) < 0,001% & < 0,001%
**12.0v? 2 x 190w & 4 x 110w 
**13.8v? 2 x 265w & 4 x 135w
at 2 Ohm per channel
(THD) < 0,002% & <0,002%
**12.0v? 2 x 370w & 4 x 200w
**13.8v? 2 x 440w & 4 x 235w
Bridged 4 Ohm
12.0v? 1 x 740w & 2 x 400w
13.8v? 1 x 880w & 2 x 470w 
Signal to noise ratio > 105 dB >110 dB
Damping factor at 4 ohms 


> 400 >400
> 600 >400


Frequency response 
20 Hz-20 kHz, +/- 0,2 dB 
20 Hz-20 kHz, +/- 0,2 dB
TIM Distortion 
< 0,016 % < 0,014 % 
< 0,009 % < 0,009 %
Input Sensivity 300 mV-7,5 V 300 mV-7,5
External fuse size 100 A 100 A
Input impedance 10 kOhms 10 kOhms
Dimensions (H x W x D) in mm 53 x 238 x 473
Weight around 20 kg


----------



## Metsfan302 (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Did this sell? I cannot find it 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry I couldn't figure out how to post the link.

It's still for sale, I used "pick click" or something like that to find it... otherwise ebay wont show you any items that dont offer shipping to your country... most of the time you can ask and they will if you cover shipping tho


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

Brax platinium limited edition Amplificateur graphic X2400 + X2000 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Brax platinium limited edition Amplificateur graphic X2400 + X2000 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Good luck! Wish I could afford it myself


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ajilakon said:


> Did this sell? cause I cannot find it


Why are all 6 of your posts just repeats of other people's posts in each thread?


----------

